# clé usb illisible



## GLX (4 Octobre 2003)

Quand j'insère ma clé usb (256 Mo) sur le mac, OSX (10.2.8) me propose de l'initialiser (ou ejecter ou ignorer).
Utilitaires disk affiche 0,00 octets pour la clé.
Je choisis effacer (MS-DOS).
fenêtre "nouveau montage du volume" mais rien ne se passe.
Elle fait toujours 0 octets et OSX me repropose de l'initialiser.
si je prends l'option mettre les données à 0, alors Disk utility plante.
Si je choisis MAC OS étendu, j'ai une fenêtre "configuration du plan de partition" qui mouline sans fin (j'ai quitté au bout de 15 minutes).
J'ajoute que depuis 8 ou 9 mois elle fonctionnait très bien aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC (98 et XP).

Une idée ?


----------



## mad'doc (4 Octobre 2003)

Tu n'es pas dans la bonne rubrique pour une aide pareille.
Il aurait fallu que tu postes dans Mac OS X plutôt que Jurassic Macs


----------



## azerty (4 Octobre 2003)

..encore un bug de 2.8 ?


----------



## aurel99 (4 Octobre 2003)

idem pour moi, une 256mo de Sandisk


----------



## GLX (4 Octobre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ..encore un bug de 2.8 ?



La clé marchait bien hier, j'ai ajouté deux photos, ejecté et mis la clé dans un PC --&gt; illisible.
retour à la maison itou sur le mac.
Voilà déjà un temps que 10.2.8 était sur le mac (le jour de sa sortie).


----------



## GLX (4 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas dans la bonne rubrique pour une aide pareille.
> Il aurait fallu que tu postes dans Mac OS X plutôt que Jurassic Macs


ici on est tas à Jurassic mais à périphéric.
j'avais effectivement hésité entre OSX et Périphériques.


----------



## GLX (5 Octobre 2003)

aurel99 a dit:
			
		

> idem pour moi, une 256mo de Sandisk


Ne pas desespérer :
Je vais chez mon copain PC avec mon cd driver win98.
et je reinstalle celui-ci, en vain
Je trouve à coté du du dossier du driver un deuxieme dossier qui contient une appli nommée mformat, je la lance et surprise elle accepte de formater mon pendrive.











Il est a nouveau reconnu par win 98 et de retour chez moi il fonctionne sans pb avec OSX.
Si tu as pas un tel truc, je peux t'envoyer l'appli (450 ko) pour essai.

Gilbert, content de récupérer sa clé; c'était un cadeau et elle me rend d'immenses services.


----------



## aurel99 (6 Octobre 2003)

oui je veux bien, il n'y a rien sur le site de sandisk...


----------



## Spyro (6 Octobre 2003)

J'avais eu ce genre de problème et ça a remarché en formatant (format MSDOS) avec... MacOS9... Je crois que l'outil disque dur de MacOSX a du mal avec la fat et peut être avec les drivers USB...


----------



## GLX (6 Octobre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'avais eu ce genre de problème et ça a remarché en formatant (format MSDOS) avec... MacOS9... Je crois que l'outil disque dur de MacOSX a du mal avec la fat et peut être avec les drivers USB...


J'avais essayé ça aussi mais ma clé n'était pas vue par OS9.
A noter dans mon cas que l'outil de formatage de win98 ne marchait pas non plus (pas essayé avec XP).


----------



## aurel99 (10 Octobre 2003)

alors j'ai fait le formatage sous MacOS9, c a marche mais maintenant il m'est impossbible d'utiliser la clef plus de 30 sec... elle se deconnecte automatiquement et j'ai un beau message d'erreur qui me dit que je l'ai envlée pas comme il le fallait... alors que je ne la touche pas !!!!

je ne comprends rien... des suggestions?


----------

